# Ug Polerouter Sub With 1-69 Movement Bezel & Microtor Needed



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I am looking to find an original bezel for my assymetrical Polerouter Sub - these are the thee styles they basically came in, any one would be fine with me I also need a Microtor, mine is pooched. Any leads out there, I have been searching for these two parts for a long time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely watches, hope you find the bezel... Do you know if the cases were specific to UG ? Any chance that someone else used the case? The bottom one looks vaguely Caribbean like


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as jase says the case may be generic , you might get better results by measuring the rim where the bezel sits and trying to just get one that looks similar.

also there a few different micro rotors and you need to know the calibre

http://www.polerouter.de/frameset-movements.htm


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Just realised you have put the calibre in the thread title ( thats lack of coffe for me)  , its just going to be a matter of calling round parts houses until you can track one down( and ebay) , try giving f meeks and co a ring in the jewelry quarter


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

These are both lovely looking watches, never heard of this brand before. Good luck finding what you're looking for.


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't know whether it's any help, but my Bulova Snorkel 666 has a bezel insert virtually identical to the first of those. So one of those might be worth looking out for.


----------

